# another sunbeam found



## wazza (Nov 15, 2009)

1914 ladies golden sunbeam,lots missing but a rare factory renovated one,a service they offered back in the day,celluloid grips are gorgeous.
just started a small forum for anyone who loves sunbeams.
http://sunbeamworld.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Coreyk (Nov 15, 2009)

*Stunning find.*

Wazza, that one is just lovely. Are you going to build it back up to complete?

Are the grips celluloid, or gutta percha rubber? They almost look like an old pistol grip I once had from the same era. 
I wonder what it would take to get an accurate casting of those really beautiful grips. 
How cool would it be to make a short run of (properly marked) reproductions?

CK


----------



## wazza (Nov 16, 2009)

grips are celluloid and the detail is really nice ,be nice to get some made.not sure whether to rebuild it or sell on or just hang on the wall


----------

